# "Corpse" spotted on Google Street View



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, not as awesome as The Horse Boy, but.........

http://www.aolnews.com/world/articl...st-weird-sight-on-google-street-view/19590722


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite quote from the mother in reference to her daughter being caught on film playing dead: "I wish she was that quiet all the time."

Spoken like a true mom


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ya know... we could probably set some zombie views.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's so cool, I've never seen that before. I thought it was great the pictures at my house were in Oct. so you could see pumpkins and the porch.


----------

